# Older RV Issues



## vahoppe (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a 1988 Winnebago Elandon that we have had for several years and I want toget idea on some issues we are having. 
First I have an infestation of some kind in the ceiling over the table. The bugs seem to be dead but they have left the ceiling in a mess and I was wondering the best ideas to clear it up without replacing the entire ceiling. There is separation between the skin of the ceiling and waterever it was stuck to before. The was a bit of a sac that hung down but that appears to be gone. Unless you touch it you don't really notice it. The problem is that the critter carcasses and dust keep landing on the table and I really don't want to add protein to my meals. I was wondering if you can cut out the damaged portion and patch... Rigged yes, but on a budget if I want to drive it out of the yard.....
Also, where can you get the front wrap around curtain repaired or replaced. It still works but is gappy and generally looks bad.
Third, I have the original Norcold fridge. Can those be repaired or do you have to totally replace them? Expensive lil buggers, aren't they. The one we have has bad gaskets, some corrosion around the front plates and isn't cooling currently. What do you suggest??
Thanks in advance for the ideas. 
Ginny


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 21, 2008)

RE: Older RV Issues



Termites is my guess. Those old mh had a lot of wood in them. When you start digging there is no telling how far it goes, hopefully, not into the walls.

About the curtain,measure the length and the width and head to Wally world or most any large department store

Norcold fridge,20 years was a good life, bite the bullet for a new one.

Only my opinion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: Older RV Issues

Don't think it would be termites because they have to have a route to earth but guess if it has been in one place for an extended time that would be possible. What about dirt dubbers?  Agree with Jim on the fridge.  What about replaceing with a apartment size or like size home fridge if you will only need to use it when hooked to shore power.  If the sag is not to bad I would leave it alone if I didn't want to get to involved.  Might try using some kind of decorative strips across the ceiling to help hold it up. Good luck


----------



## vahoppe (Jun 21, 2008)

RE: Older RV Issues

Thanks, my husband swears he believe it is carpenter ants and we picked them up in Myrtly Beach las summer. He has placed alot of traps/poison for them and we haven't seen anything alive for awhile. It is the stuff coming from the ceiling occassional\ily that is bugging me the most.
Ya'll are right on for the fridge. 20  years is a while. We currently have a small fridge we take with upp instead we just have to let it travel in the hall and set it outside while we set up and camp. I didn't know if it would make sense to remove the fridge and set the little on in its spot or if it is too much trouble.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: Older RV Issues

Hey vahoppe, welcome to the forum.  Maybe you could remove the old fridge and put the little one in the hole and build some added shelves around it.  Try covering the ceiling with self adhesive shelf paper or wall paper.  It would keep whatever is falling from falling.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: Older RV Issues

What kind of material is it that is hanging down from the ceiling? If it is cloth or vinyl I would think that it could be either replaced, or re-stuck by using a spray adhesive. If it is hanging down it will probably get worse if you don't repair it.

On the refrigerator, what is best would depend upon how you use the RV. If you get a small home refrigerator, it will cost far less than an RV one but it will have to get 120V shore power to keep things cold. If you always stay where there is electricity then that would cost far less. But if you need to be able to power it from propane, the RV way is about all that there is. I sure would not spend a great deal to repair one that is more than 20 years old.

I very much doubt that the bugs are termites and carpenter ants could be, but that too would be very unusual. Of course, there really is a first time for anything.


----------



## hamdave (Jun 22, 2008)

RE: Older RV Issues



My rig is the same vintage as yours. Under the ceiling material is probably louan-type paneling, the area between the trusses is probably styrofoam , another louan or thin plywood covered with the rubber roof if you have one. I have been into mine, and that is basically what I found. I would not even hesitate to remove the ceiling material , get rid of the dead buggies, re-spray if necessary, put in some new paneling and recover with a vinyl(glue it to the panel) and be on your way. Might be a little work, but what the heck, its a project and it won't cost you an arm and leg for labor. I have had to do parts of mine because original factory installation was the problem. I did my own thing and am happy for it.



cheers


----------

